# Touring



## Stovies (Sep 3, 2019)

As we have a camper van we were thinking of touring around Portugal for possibly a year so we can have a good look around and find the perfect property to buy.
Whats the rules for driving abroad with a UK registered van as we will be 'On holiday' as such, but will be getting things arranged when we are there.

Anyone else done the same, while looking the right place.
Obrigado


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Before Brexit vehicles could be driven for up to six months.


https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/vehicles/registration/registration-abroad/index_en.htm


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

... and after 3 months you would be obliged to register your residency within 30 days.

Post Brexit, assuming a UK passport, you will be limited to 90 days in each 180 days within the Schengen zone.


----------

